# g35 infos (g35 -> skyline?)



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

what can i do to make a g35 sedan or coupe to look somewhat similar to any gtr's?? thx..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nothing...

a G35 looks nothing like any GTR model


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I hate to say it, but he's right. The G35 body style is quite different from the R32-R34 body Skyline series, taller and fatter, and adding Skyline body details would be counterproductive.

An S13 Silvia on the other hand, can accept JDM Skyline taillights with some work, and can be bodykitted to look "Skyline-ish."


----------



## Skyline350GT (Apr 28, 2003)

jokomosa87 said:


> what can i do to make a g35 sedan or coupe to look somewhat similar to any gtr's?? thx..


you can't. it looks totally different. what you can do, is make it look like the skyline 350GT. all you need is $50 bucks worth of badging


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Skyline350GT said:


> you can't. it looks totally different. what you can do, is make it look like the skyline 350GT. all you need is $50 bucks worth of badging



^^ exactly . if you were so inclined, you could buy v35 front and rear bumpers, but i can tell you theyd look exactly the same as your g35's current ones.


EDIT: p.s. stop asking this stupid ass question.


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

*what will win 350/35?*

stock for stock, what will win? g35coupe or 350z?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The 350 has a touch more power and a bit less weight. It also has a better suspension setup than the G. In a straight line or the twisties, the Z should win, assuming equal drivers.


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

can ne one post up a g with da color diamond graphite... i see in pics online but they dont seem like da "real" color that will come out in real life... so if u hab pics some took then it'll be most appreciative if u post it.. tHX!!!


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

samo said:


> The 350 has a touch more power and a bit less weight. It also has a better suspension setup than the G. In a straight line or the twisties, the Z should win, assuming equal drivers.



i thought both cars had about the same power. @ 280?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Zcar-287HP..G35-280HP..1/4-14.1 for both..now what?! i still say the G35 coupe is the better car..:fluffy:


----------



## aGreatNewB (Oct 13, 2004)

*help plz...*

i posted this exact thing in some other place in this forum... so u might hab seen this... but..i am a newb.. and i barely noe about cars... i admit im a great newb.. therefore i need alot of ur help.. i might get a car, depending on which universities i get accepted to..(strict parents....) (duh.. asian parents...) so if i do get accepted to this one college, they said i cud get ne car ranging about 30k... im sure they will be sort of lenient and maybe cross over still 35k, but i am wondering which will be a good first car... i want to start drifting with mai friend but not race... yes.. agen ... i a great newb... so what would be a good car around my price range for drifting and so on.. should i get at or mt? (member i dunno how to do stick..) these were the cars i have been thinking about : evo 8, g35, 350z, s2000, and maybe the silvia's... so whoever has any suggestions they can give me, it'll be every thankful!! THX ahead!!


----------

